# The Evil Genie Game



## Lefty7887 (Jan 24, 2009)

1. Ask the evil genie to grant a wish.
2. The evil genie grants the wish. But the catch is that the granted wish has an evil twist.


Example

Post A - I wish I could win the lottery.

Post B - Granted, but so many other people have the same numbers that all you end up with is $5.00.


My wish is: I wish I had a new truck.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2009)

And a new truck you shall have.... but sadly, it can only turn left

I wish Jamie Oliver would knock on my door and ask " Trish, May I cook you and Paul dinner tonight, PLEASSSSSE?


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

And he does come knocking, but your stove wouldn't work.

I wish I liked to paint so I could paint my house.


----------



## GB (Jan 24, 2009)

Granted, but Jamie has a really bad cold and his tastes are way off. Your dinner just tastes like salt.

I wish I had a brand new sailboat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2009)

Sailboat granted!!!!!  Have you seen _The Money Pit_? 

I wish I could go visit my sister in Oregon!


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You find out from your sisters neighbor that she is in NC.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2009)

JustMeToo said:


> Your wish is granted.  You find out from your sisters neighbor that she is in NC.



haha 

- what is your wish?


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

It is up a few post.  No one granted my wish  : (


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2009)

JustMeToo said:


> It is up a few post.  No one granted my wish  : (



Oops - I think just the last wish is viewed as the wish to answser.  ANYWAY,

Poof - your wish is granted - you LOVE painting houses!!!!!!  BUT, your love for painting houses?  Your neighbors want you to stop painting their houses NOW!   You are now involved in a Class Action Lawsuit 

I wish my laundry was already washed, folded, and put away!


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

Poof, done, but all your cloths are PINK!

I wish I was going out to dinner.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

Your wish is granted but you can only eat boiled liver and onions

i wish i lived in Arizona.........


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

You now live in Arizona, but housing starts at one billion dollars.

I wish I had a jacuzzi.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

your jacuzzi is granted but it has to be filled with nothing but ice cubes

i wish i lived in the country


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 24, 2009)

You live in the country....but so do 3 billion other people, all who like to listen to rap music at unbearable decibles.

I wish I spoke another language.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2009)

Poof - you speak every language known to man...but, only the bad words! 

I wish I didn't have to go into work right now and place our wine order for Monday!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2009)

You do... you do!!

Sadly.. you're the only one that does....

I wish that chocolate pudding tasted great, was healthy and fat free and I could have a dish of it to eat when ever and where ever I wanted


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 24, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted!  Unfortunately, it is all you can eat, and your face starts to break out!

I wish I could go on another vacation and meet more DC members!

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

your wish is granted but you can only go to a country where you can't understand anyone and they can't understand you.

i wish summer would hurry-up and get here


----------



## Katie H (Jan 24, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but the only clothes you can wear in the summer are wool pants and goose down parkas.

I wish someone would paint my house.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

your wish is granted but it has to be painted black and red checkered with all the checker pieces added.

i wish i lived on an ocean front and ownd a yaht


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but you are on a tiny deserted island and have no fuel for the yacht!

I wish I had a new house to replace our tiny one.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 25, 2009)

poof...here is your brand new house sadly it's even smaller than the last...

I wish that the glue on envelopes tasted like strawberries instead of envelope glue


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 25, 2009)

Poof, the glue tastes like strawberries, but you eat all the envelopes.

I wish my taxes were already done.


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2009)

Your taxes are done. You owe $25,000.

I wish I was independently wealthy.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 25, 2009)

You are now independently wealth, but now the Feds are looking for you to lock you up for all the bank robberies.

I wish I didn't have to work.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 25, 2009)

Granted but you are so bored out of your gourd that you start begging people to employ you for free.

I wish that I could think of what to wish for.


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2009)

Granted, but it leaves you feeling empty.

I wish I could fly like a bird.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 25, 2009)

Granted but you almost get sucked into an airplane engine.

I wish that I didn't feel so empty inside.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 25, 2009)

Granted, but, now you waddle like a duck 

I wish I didn't have to do any household duties today.


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2009)

Granted, but now Primetime Live is at your door to do a story on the messy house lady.

I wish today was still Saturday.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 25, 2009)

Dateline NBC actually called me one time!

Poof - every day is Saturday, the same Saturday, over and over and over again...it's your Birthday too!!!!  OK, I can't find anything bad about that! 

I wish I could wake up skinny!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 25, 2009)

poof!  You wake up and you weigh 33 pounds...this is not a good thing!!

I wish they'd find a cure for headaches


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2009)

The cure is found, but it involves cutting off your head.

I wish there was more beer in my fridge than there is right now.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 25, 2009)

Granted but you are having a party and there is none for you.

I wish that it wasn't winter.


----------



## Dove (Jan 25, 2009)

*
your headache is gone and now I have it.

I wish for a week or two in San Diego*


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2009)

Granted, but it is a cold rainy summer.

I wish I was on a plane to a tropical resort right now.


----------



## Dove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Granted. Spring is here and so are your allergies

I wish for an Alaskan Cruise.*


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 25, 2009)

Poof, you are on your way to Alaska on a dingy.

I wish someone would cook me dinner.


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2009)

Your dinner has been cooked for you, and burned to a crisp.

I wish my son who is naked and running around the house would slow down so we could catch him and get him dressed.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 25, 2009)

You finally caught your son, and he peed on you.

I wish I didn't have to go to the Dr's tomorrow.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 25, 2009)

Poof, you have to go in the hospital instead.

I wish that I could find some gumption.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 25, 2009)

your wish is granted but first you have to give to someone who has less then you.

i wish i could go on a trip around the world


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 26, 2009)

Granted, but you have to swim it.

I wish I had a new PC.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 26, 2009)

Granted, but it's a new Commodor, still in the box from 1990.

I wish I had money to get groceries!


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 26, 2009)

Poof, you have enough money to buy groceries for a year, but all of your appliances are broken so you can't store or cook any of them.

I wish all of my housework would be finished before I get off work so I don't have to go home and do it myself.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 26, 2009)

Poof !!! Your house is clean, but when you open a closet everything topples out.

I wish I had the energy to clean.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 26, 2009)

your wish is granted but first you have to climb the highest mountain.

i wish i could visit jamacia


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 26, 2009)

Poof you are there but you everything is closed and people keep telling you manana.

I wish I could have a long nap in front of a fire in my fireplace.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 26, 2009)

Your wish is fully granted but you have to share the nap with a live bear.

I wish i could right now be lying in the sand on a nice warm beach.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 26, 2009)

poof but your eyes are swollen shut because you fell asleep in the sun and you are badly burnt.

I wish that I didn't have any worries.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 26, 2009)

your wish is granted, no more worries. but first you have to eat 10 lemons with no sweetner.

i wish i could perform magic.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 26, 2009)

POOF!!! You can perform magic, but for your first trick, you turn yourself invisible and do not know how to counter it.

I wish I had TV.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 26, 2009)

Poof, you now have a TV, but with no picture tube.

I wish my hair was shorter.


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2009)

Your hair is so short no one can even see it.

I wish for world peace.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 26, 2009)

your wish is grated but first you have to make friends with someone in iraq.

i wish i could take a trip to isreal.


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2009)

Granted. Bring your rocket proof clothing.

I wish I had 20 more wishes.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 26, 2009)

Granted but you must give 19 of them to away to the 19 people who you dislike most in this world...

I wish Paul had slept better last night


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 26, 2009)

He slept better but now you can't sleep.

I wish I could have lobster for dinner tonight.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 26, 2009)

JustMeToo said:


> He slept better but now you can't sleep.
> 
> I wish I could have lobster for dinner tonight.



Granted, but they cost 1mil per pound,

I wish winter was over.


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2009)

Winter is over, but now super winter is beginning.

I wish my kids could sleep past 4am, but not longer than 9am.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 26, 2009)

Your wish is granted! Your kids sleep until 7am, but they go to sleep at 4am.

I wish my house was warmer. (I know what this one is asking for.. lol)


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 26, 2009)

Your wish is granted and your house is nice and toasty, but you have locked yourself outside in your nightgown and all you can do is look through the window and wish you could get back in.

I wish my boss would be in a good mood tomorrow.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 27, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but unfortunately he is in a good mood because he has just replaced the entire staff with super-robots.

I wish everything I list on ebay would sell for thousands of dollars each.

Barbara


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

granted, but it is the person you sold it all to for pennies that has turned around and sold it for thousands.

I wish this snow storm tomorrow is not as bad as they are predicting.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Poof, your wish is granted, the temps rise, all the other stuff melts and you get flooded.  


 I wish I had the day off today.


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but the reason you have the day off is because your company went out of business.

I wish the heat/AC in my office worked instead of it being freezing one day and boiling the next.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but now it works opposite, when it is cold outside, the AC only works, when it is hot outside, the heat only works.

 I wish all my errands were done.


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but now you have to do everyone else's errands for them.  I wish I didn't have to go into work later today.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but now you have a flat tire and can't go anywhere!

 I wish my dinner was all cooked for me tonite.


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but it is Liver and Onions!  : ) I wish I had 10 new cool purses.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Yuck! you know I hate L&O's. 

Granted, you have 10 cool new purses, but they all have holes in the bottoms.

I wish I was on a beach


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but it's pouring down rain.  I wish I were at the movies.


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but the temp outside is -10F.

I wish I had no worries.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

granted, but now you have nothing to think about.


I wish I had a good book to read.


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but it has a terrible ending.  I wish I had a new hair style.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but now your hair is purple.

 I wish It was Friday


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but you have to work all weekend. I wish it would snow 3 feet.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted. But now you have to shovel it with a spoon!


I wish I had a million dollars


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but with inflation that is nearly worthless.

I wish for the perfect life.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 27, 2009)

Poof you now have a perfect life living on Mars.

Poof I wish my hubby won't buy stupid things.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

granted, but now he sits on the couch all day.

 I wish I had a whole new wardrobe


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 27, 2009)

Poof, all new clothes, shoes, ....but they are all size 2


I wish we would have a snow storm.


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

granted, but it all evening gowns and stockings and high heel shoes that you have to wear everywhere.  I wish I had two eggs over easy, bacon, hash browns and a biscuit.


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but now he doesn't buy anything at all, even on your birthday or anniversary (or after a fight )

I wish my kids have a better life than I have.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

granted, but its all burnt.


I wish I had a new car.


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

granted, but you can't afford the payments.

I wish my kids have a better life than I have.


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

granted but it is a lemon  I wish I was on a warm, sunny island


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

GB said:


> granted, but you can't afford the payments.
> 
> I wish my kids have a better life than I have.


 

 granted, but now you all live in different countries.

 I wish I had  a puppy


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

granted but he poops all over your house  I wish I didn't have to go to the dentist


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but it is because off your teeth have fallen out.

I wish my work was done for the day.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

granted, but now your teeth fell out.

 I wish I had a new hair style


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

granted but she shaved you bald  I wish I had warm feet right now


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

granted, but now your feet stink!


 I wish I had someone to help me clean my house


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but she stole all your jewels.
I wish my clothes were put away.


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

granted, but they are all dirty.

I wish I won the lottery for $50 mil


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 27, 2009)

You won the lottery, but the goverment takes all but $1.00

I wish my housework was done.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

all done. But now the dog ran thru with muddy paws.

 I wish it was the end of the work day


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

It is, but you are stuck in traffic that adds 4 hours to your commute.

I wish I was never in debt again.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but now you have all that junk you bought.

 I wish It was 90 degrees out


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

It is 90 degrees Kelvin

I wish I was a rock star.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Poof, you are a rock star, but for a kiddie band.


I wish I had a lobster dinner for tonite.


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

granted but the claws pinched your hands off  I wish I had a cat


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but the lobster is .25lbs and it is rubbery and bland. The dinner bill costs $75 just for your lobster alone.

I wish I could drive a Ferrari.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 27, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but it is a toy one that you pedal!

I wish I could take a nap right now.

Barbara


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 27, 2009)

Myop's wish is granted, but the cat she ended up with is a man-eating tiger.

I wish my three teenagers would clean their rooms without me having to freak out.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 27, 2009)

Your 3 teenagers now clean their rooms, but now they mess up the other parts of the house.


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was afraid that would happen JustMeToo.

Barbara L's wish is granted, but she won't be able to sleep at all for the next month.

I wish I had a jacuzzi in my backyard.


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

You have a jacuzzi, but the local birds have decided it is the perfect place for them to relieve themselves. 

I wish we could have a global Discuss Cooking get together paid for by someone who can afford it where everyone meets up and brings a dish they prepared.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

oh boy, wouldn't that be terrific? I'd be there will bells on...... and your wish is granted, but everybody showed up on the wrong day.

I wish I was famous


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted. Everyone knows you as they throw you in the slammer for embezzling a record amount of money from a company.

I wish snow was warm.


----------



## Mama (Jan 27, 2009)

Granted, but the snow is yellow.

I wish I didnt have so much work to do.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 27, 2009)

Poof !!!!!
You have no more work to do. But that's because you're the only one left on earth.

I wish my potatoes were warmed up. (too lazy)


----------



## Dove (Jan 28, 2009)

*You now have hot potatoes..

I wish i didn't find out today  that eye surgery is in the future*


----------



## DrThunder88 (Jan 28, 2009)

Granted, but today you found out you should have had eye surgery in the past.

I wish this snow would let up.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 28, 2009)

Granted, but it turns to freezing rain and you lose power

I wish I had 3 more kids big enough to shovel the snow for me.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

granted, but now all the shovels are broken.


 I'm wishing we don't get this ice storm.


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 28, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but the kids shovel all the snow right into your living room.

I wish my butt wasn't so big.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but now all the weight has shifted and you have giant boobs!

I wish the ice storm goes away


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just call me Dolly!  LOL

Poof the ice storm is gone, but now it's 105 degrees and it's so hot that you have to wear a bikini everywhere you go.

I wish I had some homemeade macaroni and cheese for lunch.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

Your wish is granted but you have to endure one day of 110 degree tempures

I wish i had some pretty flwers in my front yard right now


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

Here you go, mac and cheese for lunch, except its made with linberger cheese

I wish I had a new car


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

your wish is granted but it's made with only 2 wheels

i wish i had a margerita


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is your margherita, but it is a liver flavored margherita.  


 I wish It was sunny outside today


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

It is sunny outside but it is also raining

i wish the snow and ice in my yard would melt away


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 28, 2009)

Your wish is granted, everything melts, but this creates a flood and your house floats away.

I wish I had a personal assistant to run all my errands.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

your wish is granted but since the car is out of gas you have to push it

i wish i were in california right now


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

You are now in CA right now, but everybody else moved out and you are alone.

 I wish I was skinny


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

your wish is granted but your body is all mangled up and you can't walk

i wish i had a big glass of ice water right now


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

Here you go, but the water is all muddy.


 I wish we could all meet for potluck dinner.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

your wish is granted but everyone will be bringing "green bean casserole" YUCK!

i wish i could have a turky sandwich with lots of mayo, lettuce and tomato slices


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 28, 2009)

Poof, here is your sandwich, but someone forgot to cook the turkey.

I wish I didn't have stomach ache.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope you get to feeling better.

Your wish is granted but you now have a head ache

I wish i had some catfish to cook


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

Here you go, but its full of bones.

 I wish it was Friday.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 29, 2009)

Poof, it is Friday, but you have to work the weekend.

I wish my shopping was done.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

ok, its all done, but now you have to clean your house.

I wish I was going out for dinner


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, I'll stay home and cook


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

Your wish is granted but you are eating fried, crispy worms

i wish i owned a mansion


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

ok, you now own a mansion, but is it infested with cockroaches.

I wish I had a beautiful head of hair


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

Your wish is granted but it's filled with snakes

i wish i had a million dollars


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

You got your wish, but now you have to pay taxes and only have $10.00 left.

I wish I had a pet.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

Your wish is granted but it is a replica of Linda Blair from the Excerist

I wish i was sitting in a tub of hot water filled with bubble bath and bath pearls right now


----------



## Myop (Jan 30, 2009)

your wish is granted but the water is freezing cold

I wish I had all my chores done for the day


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

Done. But now you're too pooped to do anything else.
 I wish my work was all done so I could go out and play.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 30, 2009)

Poof, all your work is done, but no one is around to play with.

I wish someone would change my sheets.


----------



## Myop (Jan 30, 2009)

done, but there's ants in them

I wish someone would fold my laundry


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 30, 2009)

Done, but all the clothes are inside out.

I wish someone would color my hair.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

Done, but now its blue w/ pink polka dots.


 I wish I didn't have to cook dinner tonite


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 30, 2009)

What are you cooking SB?
Poof, you don't have to cook because DH cooks and burns it all.

I wish it would snow.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

ok, you've got snow, but 50 feet of it.

 I wish it was quittin' time


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

Ding! Quitting time but your commute home is 5 hours long because of an accident.

I wish I were in Costa Rica.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 30, 2009)

poof! you'e in Costa Rica- just in time for the revolution!!


I wish I had a million wishes................


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

You have a million wishes...and you suddenly become mute and can't speak them aloud.

I wish I didn't have to hit submit twice to post once today!!!


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 30, 2009)

poof - you don't have to submit twice------ but twenty times !
Wish Granted !


I wish i had had a banker's job !


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, you are there in CR, but the place is infested with mice.


 I wish I could go on a shopping spree.


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

OK....LT, you are a banker POOF! And the bank collapses!

Luvs2cook, you go on a shopping spree and your credit card gets frozen as you are paying.

I wish it were summer.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

alright then, it is now summer, but it is 150 degrees outside.

I wish I had a new puppy


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 30, 2009)

your wish is granted, you have a new puppy but he is blind and walks into everything

i owned a bank


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

OK, you own a bank...a snowbank!

I wish everyday could be like today.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 30, 2009)

your wish is granted but it will be cold and wet every day

i wish could paint pictures


----------



## mudbug (Jan 30, 2009)

lifesaver, you may now paint pictures, but you may only use a paint roller.

I wish I had blue eyes


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 30, 2009)

your wish is granted you now have blue eyes and the whites are now green

i wish it could be spring all year long


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 30, 2009)

wish granted ! every "i" you type will be blue !

I wish i was irresistable ................


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 30, 2009)

you are, but everyone else isn't.

I wish I was rich.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 30, 2009)

Zap ! you're a Boston Cream Pie !

I wish I was 28 again !


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 30, 2009)

you are 28 and all cripled up

i wish i had a pet elephant


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 31, 2009)

Poof, you have a pet elephant and it goes everywhere with you.  It even sleeps with you.


I wish I had a beautiful singing voice.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 31, 2009)

Poof, you have a great singing voice, but you are the only one that thinks so.

Poof, I wish someone would take me out to breakfast.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 31, 2009)

your wish is granted. you have a date but you are having spiders, worms and ants

i wish i didn't have to take so much medication


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but now all your pains are back.

 I wish I could play the piano.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 31, 2009)

your wish is granted. you can now play the piano but you play all your music backwards

i wish i could go on a long vacation


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 31, 2009)

Granted, but it was in a tent in your back yard.

I wish I had a sandwich.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 31, 2009)

poof, you have a sandwich, a hairy rat sandwich with moldy cheese and wilted black lettuce.


I wish I had a new hairdo


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted, you have a new hairdo but it blows right off your head and down the street the first time you walk out your front door.


I wish I had a juicy steak and a big fat baked potato.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 31, 2009)

Here ya go, but the steak is overdone and blackened and the potato has exploded.


I wish I had a lobster dinner


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 31, 2009)

Poof, here it is, oops, they forgot to cook him.

I wish I had a big seafood buffet in front of me.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 31, 2009)

Poof !!!!!! There are tables upon tables of seafood. However, they are still in aquariums, and they all have names.

I wish I had more cookbooks.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 31, 2009)

your wish is granted. you now have more cook books but they are for frying flying objects like flies, nats, bats and so on.

i wish i had a fire place in my house


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  However your house IS the fireplace!

(eww, sorry, that was a little too evil!)

I wish I could go on Iron Chef against Mario Batali


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted to go up against Mario Batalli, but you'll have to wear orange clogs and the theme ingredient will be the dill pickle.

I wish I could have a new Ford Fusion or a Ford Mustang.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You have a brand new shiny Hotwheels Ford Mustang!

I wish I could get my webcam to work.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  Your webcam now works, but for only 15 minutes at a time.

I wish someone would make me dinner tonight.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted - Ronald McDonald and the Hamburgler will be over in a half hour.

I wish I could take a year off and travel around North America.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted!  You will travel around North America,  but it's going to be on a pogo stick.

I wish someone would make me dinner tonight.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2009)

TOTALLY off topic - when I need to smile (or laugh my rear off) I read this thread!  

...please carry on......


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2009)

Me too KE!

Vanilla Bean, your wish is granted. You are now dinner for a family of cannibals.

I wish I had all my favorite movies on DVD.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  All your movies are on DVD but we are trading your DVD player for a VHS!

I wish I could sing like Celine Dionne


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You sing like Celine, but only from 4:00 to 4:30 a.m.

I wish Hollywood would discover me and put me in the movies.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted - you will be in the movies but as an alien in make-up and costume with no speaking parts!

I wish I could write a hit Broadway Musical


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  Unfortunately you wrote it as a ghost writer and someone else got all the glory (and most of the money)!

I wish we had a hot tub!

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 1, 2009)

poof, you now have a hot tub, 2' X 2', with a hole in it.

I wish I had another cup of coffee.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's your coffee, only its as thick as mud.


I wish I was musically gifted.


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 1, 2009)

your wish is granted. you are now musiclly gifted but when you sing your voice box doesn't work


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 1, 2009)

OOPS!

i wish i owned a pet lion


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Your wish has been granted - you have your pet Lion but it comes with a complete game farm with all the other animals to look after as well.

I wish I had a million dollars


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 1, 2009)

Poof ! You have a million dollars, but the world has gotten so expensive that it only buys you a can of soup. And it's not chunky.

I wish the sun would come out.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  The sun is out, but it's so hot all you want to do is to find the nearest AC.

I wish a pizza with extra cheese.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Poof, your wish is granted.  You have a pizza pan covered with 3 pounds of melted mozzarella (and nothing else).

I wish I lived on a tropical island.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You live on a tropical island, but there are reports that Big Foot has been spotted on certain parts of the island.

I wish I could to a little spanish bar for wine and tapas.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

You have your wish.  Unfortunately you are a server and can only see and smell everything as you serve them to your hungry customers!

I wish James would wake up from his nap!

Barbara


----------



## toni1948 (Feb 1, 2009)

Poof!!  Your wish is granted, but he wants you to make a turkey dinner with all the trimmings and it's one o'clock in the afternoon.

     I wish my grandson would get this potty training thing together.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted!  However he is so proud of his efforts that he somehow manages to call the head of every other country in the world to brag about it and runs up a huge long-distance bill!

I wish I had some cheesecake right now (to go with the turkey dinner!  lol)

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  The only thing is.. it's made with Limburger cheese.

I wish I could ice skate like a pro.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You ice skate like a pro--football player.

I wish my refrigerator was self-cleaning!

Barbara


----------



## Erinny (Feb 1, 2009)

Granted -- but it got rid of everything in it.

I wish I had central heat.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but you have to be in the middle of things to really enjoy it.

I wish I could really cook like Jaques Pepin.


----------



## Erinny (Feb 1, 2009)

Granted -- but you got salmonella because of some bad ingredients.

I wish I had a newer truck.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but since you didn't specify newer than what, it is newer than your neighbour's 1979 piece of junk....by one year.

I wish I had perfect health.  (it's okay, it is a game, be brutal!)


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

So not fair Laurie!  Your wish is granted, but it was only in a dream.  (But my prayers are still with you that perfect health is right around the corner, and in the meantime you have a wonderful husband who is helping out with it as much as he can!).

I wish my feet weren't cold!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted, however your teeth will chatter for the next hour!

I wish I could have a big chewy chocolate brownie and not get a migraine.


----------



## Erinny (Feb 1, 2009)

Granted -- but now you have uncontrollable flatulence.

I wish I had a new set of dishes.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  How do you like your Barbie tea set?

I wish I had a floor in my bathroom.


----------



## Erinny (Feb 1, 2009)

Granted -- but it's been replaced by a Port-A-Potty.

I wish it would snow.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2009)

Your wish is granted - you have been transported to Alaska!

I wish all the snow would instantly disappear


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 2, 2009)

You have your wish.  The snow has instantly melted.  Oops, there's that darned flooding again!

I wish my clothes would fold themselves when they come out of the dryer!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey, you watch who you are sending a flood to there Barbara!  LOL!

Poof, your clothes are folded; however they are still soaken wet.

I wish I had a vanilla milkshake


----------



## Erinny (Feb 2, 2009)

Granted -- but it's got a whole cup of vinegar in it.

I wish I had a washer!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 2, 2009)

Poof!  You've got more than your wish.  You have a drawer full of metal, plastic, and rubber washers!

I wish my sewing area was cleared up.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2009)

Poof!  It is ALL gone!

I wish I could lose 20 pounds


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 2, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You have lost 20 pounds of cake flour and you have to have a wedding cake done by 11:00 a.m.!

I wish I had a wallet full of money!

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 2, 2009)

Here you go, but its all Monopoly money.

I wish I could lose some weight


----------



## Alix (Feb 2, 2009)

You lose weight but become too weak to enjoy it. 


I wish for a clean house!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 2, 2009)

All done, but now its infested with ants.

I wish the ground hogs prediction was wrong


----------



## Alix (Feb 2, 2009)

(ANTS!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! And what did the groundhog say? More winter?)

OK the groundhog is wrong...there is crazy melting and flooding.

I wish someone would refill my coffee cup.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, he said six more weeks. Jerk! LOL

Ok, your coffee cup is full, but now it is pouring out all over the place.


 I wish I had new carpeting


----------



## Alix (Feb 2, 2009)

Poof! New carpeting...orange shag with purple paisley.


Wish I didn't have to get off the computer and go to work!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 2, 2009)

Poof! you can stay on the computer, but it's frozen on this thread.

Wish my hands were warmer.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 3, 2009)

Poof!  You got your wish.  But now whenever you pull your warm mittens off, there is another pair still on your hands!

I wish we could go to our favorite Japanese restaurant.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 3, 2009)

You have your wish - except it closed a month ago and is now a biker bar.

I wish I had chai latte right now.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 3, 2009)

You have your wish.  However, your pain meds suddenly make you fall asleep, and while you are sleeping Violet sneaks up and drinks it.

I wish I could get motivated to do things around the house that need to be done.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Barbara you are too funny - I really needed that laugh.

You get your wish you are super motivated and clean the entire house.  Unfortunately you can't stop and clean half the houses in the neighbourhood before you are arrested for trespassing and disturbing the peace!

I wish I could sleep all night.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 3, 2009)

You get your wish, but you sleep just a little too long and barely, just barely make it to the bathroom on time in the morning!

I wish I had lots of cute new earrings!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 3, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You have a hundred pairs of cute new earrings - all in the old clip-on style.

I wish I could afford the 10 new cookbooks I want.


----------



## macshannon (Feb 3, 2009)

POOF!!! Your wish is granted, but now you can't afford the ingredients. I wish I was done with RN school.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 3, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted!  But the only nursing job you can find is in Antarctica.

I wish I could understand and speak all the languages in the world, fluently.

Barbara


----------



## Erinny (Feb 3, 2009)

Granted -- but everyone uses sign language.

I wish I had a gas stove.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 3, 2009)

You've got your wish!  Unfortunately it doesn't use ordinary gas.  You have to, um, well, let's just say that you have to provide the gas!  

I wish I could run without getting winded.

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 3, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but now you can't stop running.

I wish I had a Blackberry.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 3, 2009)

Your wish is granted....in fact you have enough blackberries to make a pie - you just can't make any phonecalls.

I wish I could wiggle my nose and all the problems with our house restoration would go away.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG, that was soooo funny!


Poof, all your problems w/the house renovation are solved. But now your roof is leaking.


I wish someone would come and paint my downstairs walls.


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 3, 2009)

Poof, done all in black.

I wish someone would invite me to dinner at the White House.


----------



## Myop (Feb 3, 2009)

Poof done 

But you have to get everyone to pay their taxes

I wish I had a new car


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 3, 2009)

You are now the proud owner of a 2009 lambourgini....just as soon as you put all the pieces together and make it look just like on the box!

I wish I could have a maid come in once a week to clean my house.


----------



## Myop (Feb 3, 2009)

poof done, but she stoled everything.

I wish I had a nice medium filet and ceasar salad


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 3, 2009)

Poof, you have a nice medium filet of liver and a week old salad

I wish I was planning a vacation.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 3, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but the lovely hotel you had your heart set on is all booked until the year 2011.

I wish I had a close friend nearby to go walking with after work.


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted. you have a close friend to walk with after work but all the way that friend walks behind you making ugly faces at you all the way.

i wish that my daughter's boyfriend wasn't making pizza for tomorrow night's supper because i really hate his cooking.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 4, 2009)

Poof!  You have your wish.  He is not cooking, but he has asked you to write a nice forward for the cookbook he just wrote!

I wish I had a new bottle of Chanel No. 5!

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 4, 2009)

Granted - You bought new bottle of Chanel No. 5... however, it is just that... an empty bottle. 

I wish I had apple juice.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 4, 2009)

Poof!  You have your wish.  However it was made from sour green apples.

I wish all my laundry was done, dry, and put away.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  Your laundry is all done, but it's not folded properly and didn't bother to iron it.

I wish I had a job where the boss didn't expect blood from a stone.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 4, 2009)

Poof ! You still have your job, and your boss would never dream to expect blood coming from a stone because.... Since last Thursday the massive statue of your company's founder has been pouring blood from a crack in it... however it is not blood, but rusty water from the sewers... and it's running all through the building.

I wish I had more than a few meatballs leftover for dinner tonight.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but the mouse that sneaks around in the dark decided to have a midnight snack.

I wish could travel the world by car or ship.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted! You are travelling by car across an ocean.. however, halfway through you realize that your car does not have floating capabilities, and you sink.

I wish I was packed and ready to leave for the weekend and that the house was clean.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 4, 2009)

Poof, you are packed, the house is spotless...and there is a heavy snow storm warning for the entire weekend.

I wish our office floor was finished and everything still in boxes all over the house was put in its place.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted.  Unfortunately, you don't notice until you are getting ready for bed that the floor from the bedroom was taken up and put into the office!

I wish my cake would cool soon so I can frost it!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2009)

You can be really evil when you want to there Barbara!  

Your cake is cool enough to frost....however James has eaten it already!

I wish I could afford the cake decorating classes at my culinary school.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> You can be really evil when you want to there Barbara!
> 
> Your cake is cool enough to frost....however James has eaten it already!
> 
> I wish I could afford the cake decorating classes at my culinary school.


I'll have to tell you about the "special" newsletter I put out when I was the PTA Newsletter editor at Nancy's elementary school!  Talk about evil!  (All in fun, of course!).  And if James eats the cake, I'll just eat the frosting (the kind you use on German Chocolate Cake)!

Your wish is granted!  You can now afford the cake decorating classes, but suddenly the new trend is Wedding Pies!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2009)

I could really say something about that one but will hold back.  LOL!!!!

So what is your wish madam?


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

Whoops!

I wish I had a nice big pitcher of iced Luzianne tea ready and waiting.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof, your wish is granted!  You have a huge pitcher of tea in front of you ready and waiting; however you also have a baseball pitcher throwing a ball right at it!

I wish I had a brand new wardrobe that fits.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted.  You have a brand new wardrobe.  It fits Violet and Joie perfectly!

I wish I had a box of See's chocolates!  (If you haven't tried them check them out, Chocolate Gifts | See's Candies)

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2009)

(actually I have tried them and they are delicious)

Your wish has been granted but every chocolate has a bite out of it.

(do you know my grandmother used to do that to all the ones in her favourite flavours so no one else would eat them!)

I wish I had a New York cheesecake with balsamic & strawberries.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 5, 2009)

POOF ! You have a new york cheesecake with balsamic and strawberries. From last year.

I wish I could go to sleep...


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted.  You have no trouble falling asleep, but you can only sleep 3 minutes at a time.

I wish my grandkids were here visiting.

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, you got your wish, now they are tearing the house apart.

I wish I had a new purse.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2009)

You have a brand new Gucci bag.  Only problem is that you found out AFTER you filled it that there was a split in the bottom and everything fell out in the middle of the store!

I wish I had a vacation home on the beach.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  You've got your wish (see photo below).

I wish I could go see another Broadway show soon.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  You have two tickets here.

I wish I could buy my hubby a new computer with all latest features.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh!  Check your PMs in a couple minutes!

Your wish is granted.  You buy your husband a new computer with all the latest features.  Unfortunately it came without a power source.

I wish I could get over this cold!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2009)

(Actually, that's okay, he as about 7 different power supplies in "stock" from when we sold the business!)

Poof, you no longer have a cold - you now have the 24 hour flu

I wish I had some energy so I could do some baking for hubby.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  You've got your wish!  You have so much energy that you bake so many things that your husband gains 40 pounds!

I wish something really good would come in the mail.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 5, 2009)

wish granted----a million dollar check!  It's in the wrong mailbox.......

I wish that I could have my garage cleaned out.........


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  It's all cleaned out.....literally.  Not one thing left in it.

I wish I could go to dinner and a movie tonight.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  You've got your wish!  They are serving Spaghettios and the movie is "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes."

I wish my freezer was stocked with meat.

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof, it is stocked with all spoiled rabbit meat.

I wish I was pain free.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 5, 2009)

poof you're pain free.........none of your friends will come around you as you smell of BenGay

I wished that the weather stays like this......cool and low humidity.......


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  You've got your wish.  The weather never, ever, ever changes and you get very bored!

I wish I had something to eat right now!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof, your cupboards are full, the fridge and freezer are busting at the seams, your counters are piled high with food - but nothing that you like.

I wish I could have a hot fudge sundae right now.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted.  Unfortunately you are in a sundae eating contest, and you have to eat a 2-gallon hot fudge sundae in 5 minutes.

I wish my lips weren't so dry!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof, your lips are permanently coated with a thick layer of chap stick!

I wish I was tired enough to go to bed.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  You are so tired that you can't finish reading this sentence!

I wish I had a nice lamb roast and mint sauce ready to make tomorrow

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2009)

Poof!  If you look outside there is a lamb by your front porch munching on a flower pot filled with mint!

I wish I could work one day at Charm City Cakes for Duff Goldman!


----------



## Reanie525i (Feb 5, 2009)

You got your wish - but a sniper hit the place and shot Duff! I wish I was at the beach enjoying the sun and getting a tan.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 6, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted.  You are at a nude only beach and the only female in site amongst what seems to be an endless amount of old men!

I wish I could make it into the Guiness World Book of Records for the most sugar roses on one wedding cake.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 6, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish was granted.  Unfortunately, just after verifying the number of roses, the representative from the Guiness Book of World Records was crushed to death when the tremendously heavy cake (from all those roses) fell on him!

I wish my book was ready to be published.

Barbara


----------



## Reanie525i (Feb 6, 2009)

Poof your wish is granted - Your book was published but only in the Antarctica so no one was around to buy it.  

I wish my tax return would get here!!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Poof!  Your tax return is being processed and Bam! you owe the IRS more!

I wish that trees wouldn't drop their leaves...........


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 6, 2009)

Your wish is granted - instead of dropping their leaves, the trees shed all their branches all at once, leaves and all!

I wish I didn't have to do laundry today.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 6, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted!  You don't have to do laundry because all your clothes just disappeared!

I wish I had some of the sausage Laurie is making today!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 6, 2009)

Your wish is granted, you can have all the sausage you want....as soon as you make your way to the Canadian West Coast!

I wish the forecast for snow tomorrow is just a dream.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 6, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted.  The forecast is now for sleet all day long!

I wish the guy across the road would start taking better care of his dogs.  

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 6, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  The guy learned how to have a heart and to love his dogs.  But, he now adopted 5 more dogs, since he is so happy with his friends.  They are let out early in the morning and bark for 3 hours, when you're still trying to sleep.

I wish I had an indoor herb garden.


----------



## Reanie525i (Feb 7, 2009)

Poof you have an indoor herb garden - BUT your nosy neighbor thought it was not just seasoning and the Police just crashed down your door and took your herbs!!!
I wish I was 10 years younger!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 7, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You are 10 years younger, but you seem to have forgotten the lessons you learned and keep making the same mistakes.

I wish I had someone to clean my place every day.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 7, 2009)

You have your wish - you are hired!

I wish my feet weren't so cold.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 8, 2009)

You have your wish!  Your feet are nice and toasty, but the rest of your body is now freezing!

I wish James didn't fall asleep every time we watch a movie!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2009)

Your wish is granted...however you fall asleep during the next movie you watch together!

I wish I could wake up tomorrow and find that this whole flood was a dream and our house is completely together (but we still have the new carpets and floors).


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 8, 2009)

Your wish is granted!  The flood was a dream, the house is together, and you have new carpet and floors.  Unfortunately living in Canada was just a dream and you realize your wonderful house is in the middle of the Gobi Desert!

I wish there was not so much bad language in movies!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2009)

The Gobi Desert?  Oh well, at least there isn't any rain or snow!

Your wish is granted.  There is no more bad language in movies because the trend has gone back to silent movies with music and no subtitles!

I wish I was not so forgetful.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 11, 2009)

POOF ! You remember everything you see and hear - however everything that was lost while you were forgetful, is still lost.

I wish I could get a good nights sleep tonight.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 11, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You will get a perfect sleep tonight; however every night after will be short and broken.

I wish I could order in pizza tonight.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 11, 2009)

Your wish is granted! You can order pizza, however they say delivery will take 6-8 weeks.

I wish the cat barf would come out of the carpet.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 11, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted.  The pizza that is delivered is the most delicious looking and smelling pizza you have ever seen.  Unfortunately, you trip on the way to the table and all the toppings slide off the pizza onto the carpet.

I wish my earrings were all sorted properly.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 11, 2009)

Saphellae said:


> Your wish is granted! You can order pizza, however they say delivery will take 6-8 weeks.
> 
> I wish the cat barf would come out of the carpet.


Your wish is granted.  It came out of the carpet but mysteriously appeared on the couch.

I wish my earrings were all properly sorted.

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh,, GROSS!! Cat barf on a leather couch................ 

Your wish is granted! Your earrings are now in their proper pairs. However, in addition to sorting them, your granddaughter also linked them all together with school glue to make a chain.

I wish I had the energy to make creme brulee tomorrow.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 11, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted.  You will have tons of energy.  Unfortunately, your hands will be asleep all day and you won't be able to hold onto any of your utensils.

I wish I could go see the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show in person next year.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 11, 2009)

Your wish is granted - you are one of the judges!

I wish I was ready for my meeting tomorrow night with the couple who's wedding I am catering in June.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 12, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but ou are ready for the meeting with the couple, but they are second-guessing what to have for appetizers and the kind of cake they wish to have.

I wish I could decide on the new style of glasses to get.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 12, 2009)

(Oh no, PLEASE I would rather not be ready than have them second guess anything....they have changed their date 11 times.....4 in one day, actually one telephone conversation!)

Your wish is granted.  You choose, but by the time you get them they are out of style.

I wish I could get rid of this headache.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 12, 2009)

Your wish is granted, and you're headache is gone.  But, you stubbed you're toe, and it's now made your whole foot sore.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 12, 2009)

What's your wish, Vanilla?


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 12, 2009)

I will start again then. 

I wish I could make pie crust.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 12, 2009)

Poof, your wish is granted.  You just can't make the filling.....any filling.

I wish I didn't have to get my head examined (a CT scan) tonight at 9 pm.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 12, 2009)

POOF! You do not have to get your head examined tonight at 9pm. Your appointment has been moved to 3am.

I wish Nick was home from his course.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 12, 2009)

Poof!  Nick is about to walk in the door.  Unfortunately he has the whole class with him as they have moved it to your house!

I wish my feet were not as cold as ice cubes.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL! 

POOF.. your wish is granted. They are now as cold as the antarctic.

I wish my kitchen was clean.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 12, 2009)

Poof!  Your kitchen is spotless top to bottom, inside and out.  The rest of your house looks like a train wreck however.....

I wish I could remember where I put my magic bags (microwave heat packs).


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 13, 2009)

Poof, you found all the magic bags, now you can't find your microwave.

I wish I would feel sleepy


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 13, 2009)

Your wish is granted! You're sleepy and fell asleep, but you forgot to take the dog out. The poor thing couldn't wait any longer.

I wish I lived in the country.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 13, 2009)

Your wish is granted, you now live in the country, but you are so far out the closest person or place is a four hour drive.

I wish I had a new car.


----------



## Chef Ryan (Feb 13, 2009)

Your wish is granted, you recieved the car from the form of a prize in a contest.

I wish I was 18, and had a car.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 13, 2009)

Poof, you are 18 and have a car. but the car is a Model T.


I wish I had new carpeting


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 13, 2009)

POOF! You have new carpeting - new to your house. However it is a bright orange shag from the 60's, and its used. You get the feeling the person before you was a cat lady, and wonder if they had carpet cleaning machines back then.

I wish my suitcase would pack itself!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 13, 2009)

Poof, you are all packed.....with someone elses clothes.

I wish DH wasn't working on Valentine's day.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 13, 2009)

POOF ! Your husband is home for valentines day. You are not - you get stuck in traffic all day because a sheep won't move off the road.

I wish Nick would call.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 13, 2009)

Gotcha on that one - I can't drive!  LOL!!!!!

Poof!  Nick called while you were in the shower to say he won't be available the rest of the day.

I wish I wouldn't get interrupted and close windows that contain important messages I am writing!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 13, 2009)

Poof!  You have your wish.  No one interrupts you because everyone stops talking to you, and now you can't shut the windows no matter how hard you try!

I wish I had some good guacamole!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 13, 2009)

Poof, you ordered in Mexican and have the best guacamole you have ever tasted.  However, the mayonnaise was off and in three days you will have the worst case of food poisoning ever.

I wish I was hungry.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 13, 2009)

You're wish is granted!  You are so hungry you could eat a horse.  Unfortunately all you have in the cupboards is a crumb so small it wouldn't feed a mouse.

I wish I had more energy today.

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 14, 2009)

Granted, you seem to have boundless energy! However you have to drink 10 cups of coffee per hour (which does a number on your stomach) and you spend all your energy going to the washroom every 5 minutes!

I wish I could go back to bed with the kittens purring me to sleep.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 14, 2009)

Poof, you are back in bed, sleeping deeply thanks to the purring of your kitties; however, from now on, every time you hear them purr, you fall into a deep sleep instantly.

I wish I had some new funny movies to watch.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 15, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You have many funny movies to watch, but your phone keeps ringing from friends to see how you're doing.

I wish I had some blueberry pancakes right now.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 15, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You have lots of blueberry pancakes, but no plates or silverware.

I wish stamps were not going up in May!

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 15, 2009)

ARE THEY?

Stamps will be the same price, but envelopes are $2.00 each.

I wish all people were nice.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 16, 2009)

Poof ! Everyone is SO nice...  however they gift each other their favorite recipes which are in turn HORRIBLE.. and you receive one every day from your neighbor. He makes you eat it in front of him. Because he is so nice you cant tell him you hate it.

I wish all the painting could be finished!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 19, 2009)

Your wish is granted, and all the painting is done. To celebrate, you open a bottle red wine. By accident you spill it allover the floor, and the stains won't come out.

I wish I had some fresh, homegrown tomatoes right now.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 24, 2009)

You got it ....home grown tomatoes. But you have millions and millions of them and are now sick of them.


I wish the wind would stop blowing.


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 24, 2009)

Your wish is granted, the wind has stopped blowing but now there is a tornado.

I wish i could have an elephant for a pet.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 25, 2009)

You've got your wish.  You now have a pet elephant.  Unfortunately he does not like to go outside, so you have to spend the day following him around the house with a shovel.

I wish I chopped nuts and vegetables faster (but still keeping my fingers!).

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 25, 2009)

Poof!  Your wish is granted.  You can chop nuts and vegetables faster than any chef on earth.  Only problem is......you can't stop.

I wish I had my own fully equipped catering kitchen.


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 25, 2009)

you now have your own fully equipped catering kitchen but all the people you have hired to do the work don't cook or clean.

i wish i was having spaghetti for supper tonight.


----------

